# touchpad stuff

## oracleofmist

anyone know how to get a synaptics touchpad working properly? i tried the synaptics-0.11.3 driver but that wont make properly. please any suggestions. i want to be able to use the scroll and tap on it. thats it

----------

## barbar

Did you add this entry to your /etc/X11/XF86Config ?

```
Section "InputDevice"

   Driver   "synaptics"

   Identifier "Mouse0"

   Option   "Protocol"   "auto-dev"

   Option   "Device"   "/dev/psaux"

   Option   "Edges"   "1900 5400 1800 3900"

   Option   "Finger"   "45 50"

   Option   "MaxTapTime"   "100"

   Option   "MaxTapMove"   "220"

   Option   "VertScrollDelta" "100"

   Option   "MinSpeed"   "0.02"

   Option   "MaxSpeed"   "0.18"

   Option   "AccelFactor"   "0.0010"

EndSection
```

----------

## oracleofmist

i tried something similar but you have a few key things different so i'll give it a try

----------

## oracleofmist

just tried that but unfortunately it crashed the Xserver and i had to cold boot it. it basically loked up everything at a black screen, couldnt switch to another console or anything.

----------

## oracleofmist

this is what dmesg tells me:

....<long list of lost sync; resynced>

Synaptics driver lost sync at byte 1

Synaptics driver resynced.

Synaptics driver lost sync at byte 1

Synaptics driver resynced.

Synaptics driver lost sync at byte 4

Synaptics driver resynced.

Synaptics driver lost sync at byte 4

Synaptics driver resynced.

Synaptics driver lost sync at byte 1

Synaptics driver resynced.

psmouse.c: TouchPad at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 3 bytes away.

Synaptics driver lost sync at byte 4

Synaptics driver resynced.

----------

## oracleofmist

this is getting really aggravating the whole crashing of the Xserver and all, could someone please help me find a solution to this?

----------

## chiselwright

 *oracleofmist wrote:*   

> this is what dmesg tells me:
> 
> ....<long list of lost sync; resynced>
> 
> Synaptics driver lost sync at byte 1
> ...

 

I recently upgraded my laptop [Dell i8100] to the 2.6.x kernel. I'm now regularly experiencing much the same error

```
Aug 17 16:26:54 laptop psmouse.c: TouchPad at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost sync at byte 1
```

I've no idea what's causing it, or how to fix it. The only temporary solution is for me to make psmouse.o a kernel module.  When I lose my mouse, I can open up a root terminal window without too much fuss, and

```
rmmod psmouse

modprobe psmouse
```

So far this has brought my mouse back every time. Annoying, but no longer a killer. Anyone have any idea about cause/fix yet?

----------

## moorder

 *oracleofmist wrote:*   

> anyone know how to get a synaptics touchpad working properly? i tried the synaptics-0.11.3 driver but that wont make properly. please any suggestions. i want to be able to use the scroll and tap on it. thats it

 

You could try the following steps when using the 2.6 kernel:

1. Check if your kernel detects the touchpad with 

```
$ cat /proc/bus/input/devices
```

 or 

```
$ dmesg | grep -iC8 synaptics
```

  If everything is okay, go to step 3.

2. Make certain that "evdev" and "psmouse" are compiled into the kernel, or, are loaded as modules.  I load them as modules.  I also have to load my USB-stuff before the touchpad-modules (nasty bug in kernel 2.6.7 and previous, didn't test with 2.6.8 yet).  

```
$ cat /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

# usb

usb_storage

ohci_hcd

ehci_hcd

...

# touchpad

evdev

psmouse

```

3. Check your touchpad with 

```
$ cat /dev/input/event? 
```

 and move your finger over the pad.  If some garbage appears on the screen, it's working.

4.  Install the synaptics driver for your X-server 

```
$ emerge -av synaptics
```

5. Configure your X-server.  My xorg.conf looks like this (I use an extra USB-mouse): 

```
Section "ServerLayout"

  ...

  InputDevice    "Mouse[0]" "CorePointer"

  InputDevice    "Mouse[1]" "SendCoreEvents"

EndSection

Section "Module"

  ...

  # Synaptic touchpad

  Load     "synaptics"

EndSection

# Synaptic touchpad

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver        "synaptics"

  Identifier    "Mouse[0]"

  Option        "Device" "/dev/input/event3"

  Option        "Protocol" "event"

  Option        "LeftEdge" "1900"

  Option        "RightEdge" "5400"

  Option        "BottomEdge" "1800"

  Option        "TopEdge" "3900"

  Option        "FingerLow" "25"

  Option        "FingerHigh" "30"

  Option        "MaxTapTime" "180"

  Option        "MaxTapMove" "220"

  Option        "VertScrollDelta" "100"

  Option        "MinSpeed" "0.02"

  Option        "MaxSpeed" "0.18"

  Option        "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

EndSection

# extra USB-Mouse

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver      "mouse"

  Identifier  "Mouse[1]"

  Option      "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

  Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mouse_usb"

  Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

```

----------

## K0RETH

I post there because, more over 2 years after, I get the same problem. Here is an extract of my dmesg command :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 5.8, id: 0x9248b1, caps: 0x904713/0x4000
> 
> input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input3
> ...

 

The solution is NOT into xorg.conf since theses messages come from the kernel. Moreover, the problem also appears with gpm (who doesn't read xorg.conf). The symptoms? While I use my touchpad, the driver resync and, for about 5 to 10 seconds, the pointer stay fixed and I HAVE TO WAIT. The real problem is there : these drivers resyncs occurs every minutes, sometime less.

So i give you my emerge --info. Here is the one when I use my laptop under x86_64 arch, but the problem also occurs when i'm under x86 arch.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Portage 2.1.1-r1 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.17-gentoo-r8-by-Koreth x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

Thanks

----------

## wpegden

 *vbseb wrote:*   

> I post there because, more over 2 years after, I get the same problem. Here is an extract of my dmesg command :
> 
> 

 

I have the exact same problem, also on kernel 2.6 with a synaptics touchpad (for the record, on amd64).  I think it's crazy there's no solution found for this yet!

----------

## wpegden

Okay, if you've been having this problem, please try this: Kill you battery monitoring applet (if you have one).  Report back whether this makes the problem go away.  It works for me: the offending applet was the xfce4 battery monitoring applet.

-Wes

----------

## attrezzo

I tried using evdev and it worked initally but then when I rebooted it got buggy. Right now I realized I didn't have the synaptics module loading, and it seems to be working ok right now...

Also try this, charge your battery all the way, if it's at 100% and your on a/c power and it's still not working check /proc/bus/input/devices and make sure it's not registering as a generic ps/2 device or a generic touchpad, if either of those are the case  you need to jump into your bios and see if there's a setting to turn off legacy support for the mouse. It SHOULD register at SynPS/2 Touchpad or AltPS/2 Touchpad, something like that... anyway if That's ok, then I'd try disableing acpi to see if that clears things up, if that doesn't work... you're screwed.

----------

